# New cars I found! Love those Tyco 440X2 cars!



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

So happy to have finally picked up the Tyco 440X2 twinpack of the Dale Earnhardt car and truck! Woot. "Only" $40. I know, not a huge deal but I am happy. Then I picked up an open #3 stocker for $10. Yay, now I don't have to open up the twinpack. Not that they will ever trade for big dollars, but I always wanted that particular pack. That and the Days of Thunder twinpack I already have.

I am still a tjet guy though but I can't resist MOC Tyco's.

Question: What's the deal on the collectability of the cars with a lower airdam?


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

First issues came with airdams then later removed for Tyco TCR slotless sets. There is usually two variations with / without lower airdam on most of the Tyco "Luminas" actually a 1989 Pontiac Grand Prix Stock Car. I should point out that since the mold got updated they kept the same one without an airdam even for slotted versions thus the variations.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks. I have a bunch of MOC Mello Yello cars with the airdam and a bunch of Kodak cars with no airdam. Great cars all the same. Thanks for the information.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't know about the values but the airdam cars are what a collected. I have 9 airdam cars! Is there others?


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

The black #3 Goodwrench, black/gold #2 Miller Genuine Draft & #3 blue "Tyco" are the only ones I can think of that are missing.:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

And a Kodak #4 full air dam.... in the catalog but never produced.

There were 3 or 4 different variations of the Kodak car?


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice cars!! My cars are not so nicely organized yet:



















:tongue:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

days of thunder cars with Lumina on windsheild seem to be slighlty higher priced...nice collections


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Opps, bit of brain fade there!! I posted an old photo I have the #3 blue and the #2 Miller. Missing the #3 Goodwrench car.


----------

